# Good Reads



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I am looking for a good book on personal protection dog training. Can anyone steer me to one. I have been a life long follower of Koehler so don't need any of his material at this time.

Worked and trained Police Dogs 38 years. Just purchased a young shepherd and want to possibly train him for personal protection.

I know the rules are a lot different for L/E and P/P. 

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think there are any "good" ones really, I've not found one anyway


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The internet is full of PPD type training books but never having read any of them and not having personally done any PPD work myself I'd be be foolish to suggest one.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Why should there be a difference between a K9 and a PPD? Bite is bite and out is out, dog should be social and should be able to turn on in a split second, you should train your dog the same way you train your K9, but for sure socialize him a lot more.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Am interested in the training. I have read all of my states statutes on PPD ownership, there is a difference in the usage of them compared to L/E. 

From what I have read in the statutes PPD is used primarily in a defensive manor. Mostly interested in the guidelines. Besides I just want to read how the different authors train.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What Koi said. 

Phil, just train him like a PSD and deploy him under the same rules as if he were a CC firearm. Youll be good to go. My only suggestion would be to check your state laws on personal dogs biting people. In Florida if the dog bites in defense of the handler/family then you are good to go. I'm not sure if biting in defense of others outside the family (like a PSD) is legal though. Seems like it should because you can use your CC firearm in defense of others.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Howard. That is what the statute here basically states as well. They seemed to preach in defense of person or property.

Just recently finished up a narc class and just started a 2 dog patrol class with 1 going on to narcotics as well. keeping busy. 

Got a new pup as well for myself. Took awhile to get over my retired PSD's passing. He has really helped my PTSD.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would "guess" that you would also need a separate insurance umbrella with a PPD in the house.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I would "guess" that you would also need a separate insurance umbrella with a PPD in the house.


Naaah! Just tell the insurance company that he is your "service" dog. Problem solved. Just don't tell them it's bite trained.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Naaah! Just tell the insurance company that he is your "service" dog. Problem solved. Just don't tell them it's bite trained.



Much easier if there isn't a paper trail or history of going any sort of club training be it K9 or sport. :wink:

I also like to put the AKC CGC and the ATTS TT on my dogs simply for a CYA. I think that can make a difference in a court case. The effort to have a well mannered dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Phil Dodson said:


> Am interested in the training.


Phil, I agree with what Khoi said. But I am curious, do you have any interest in PSA? It might offer you the type of situation you are looking for.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure yet Nicole. You read my mind Bob. I am going to try and put a CGC on him prior to starting any training. As in PSD training, strict obedience is a must if I am going to travel down the P/P dog road.!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was a CGC tester for a while.

It's a piece of cake but there are things the dog needs to be able to accept like a stranger handling their feet, brushing them, walking on lead in a crowd of dogs, etc.

You can find the ten exercises on the AKC site and judges vary on how correct they expect from damn near excellent manners to How the **** did that dog pass. 

The ATTS TT title is more consistent and, in my opinion more about the dog's real personality because it's based on the dog breed.

If a Mal or GSD ignores the "threatening stranger" it may fail.

If a Beagle goes off on the "threatening stranger" it may fail. 

Both are easily found on the web under the AKC site or the American Temperament Test Assoc.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i doubt you'll find any real books. internet "articles" at best. IMO, the lyda's have it right. pick a sport that interests you, title the dog (without caring too much about points) and also train realistic scenarios (no equipment). best of both worlds. 

i also agree that CGC is a worthwhile en devour for any bite trained dog.


----------

